# About to install FreeBSD, few questions



## superrad (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to dual boot FreeBSD with Fedora and just have a few quick questions.
What filesystem do I need for FreeBSD? I have an empty ext3 partition at the moment (no idea if BSD and linux use same file systems)
I plan to install KDE 4.2, which CD's should I download or is it still KDE 3 on the CD's in which case should I just do a net install?
Thanks


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Mar 20, 2009)

> What filesystem do I need for FreeBSD?



FreeBSD supports UFS/UFS2 and ZFS, use UFS2.
FreeBSD does supports Ext3 read-only.



> I plan to install KDE 4.2, which CD's should I download or is it still KDE 3 on the CD's in which case should I just do a net install?



PC-BSD comes with KDE preinstalled, the standard FreeBSD CD's don't come with any WM preinstalled, you can install KDE4 with `# pkg-add -r kde4`


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 20, 2009)

I've seen online guides with mini-screenshots on the
page explaining each step of the install.  No time 
to re-web-search for them, but you'd save time doing
that. 
.........
Also, a few times within the past four years, on 
the freebsd-questions mailing list, someone asked a 
question somewhat related to bsd-NOT. (how do I fix...)
and was served with a multi-page step-by-step install
guide upto and including (if I recall) apache for a server.
Would take a while to find at groups.google.com or the 
list archive at .org; but that would also be of use.
..........
Cannot answer about KDE. (no time nor experience)


----------

